
The US Government's secret plans to spy for American Corporations 2014 - dragonbonheur
https://theintercept.com/2014/09/05/us-governments-plans-use-economic-espionage-benefit-american-corporations/
======
finid
You can tell by how quickly this article is moving _out of sight_ that
Americans don't really care if it's out govt doing it to foreign corporations
or countries.

